# Route Advice; squaw pass from Chatfield



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I plan on riding up from Chatfield to Idaho springs, I need some advice for accessing Squaw pass from south, Chatfield res area.

I see two ways up to Evergreen, Deer Creek to Aspenpark, north (Co-73) Evergreen to Squaw, or follow C-470, up to Morrison, Bear Creek straight up. 

Any other suggested routes or advice for one way or the other?
Or Is there a better way to get to Squaw pass from Chatfield?


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

*Route advice Chatfield to Squaw Pass*

You can try going to Morrison on the 470 bike path, then take 74 from Morrison to Evergreen and onto Bergen Park. The climbing is not as steep as going to Deer Creek and 73N.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

Other options:

Deer Creek, right on S. Turkey Creek Rd, left on N Turkey Creek Rd, right on 73 to Evergreen
or
Deer Creek, right on S. Turkey Creek Rd, cross 285 to Parmalee, left on 74 in Kittredge to Evergreen
or
285 to Parmalee, left on 74 in Kittredge...I've never done this but I see people do it

Also if you want something different for Squaw, head west on Upper Bear Creek Rd past the lake to Witter Gulch. Turn right on Witter and it will take you to 103 (Squaw Pass Rd). The last couple miles are dirt but it's a nice change from going all the way through Evergreen to Bergan Park.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

How do these options rate traffic wise? For a mid Monday ride


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

For the routes I listed and renedelbarco's recommendation traffic will be no problem...with the exception of going up 285. That's heavy all the time and I don't recommend it but it technically is probably your fastest/quickest way to get to where you want to go.

Ted


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks again for the info


----------

